# Louisiana or Arkansas, which would you all pick



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a group of guys that want to head west this year. Just curious which state you guys have had the best experience in. I'm leaning towards Louisiana simply for the fact that we can have a chance at more species of ducks. Thanks for the input


----------



## waddler (Jun 1, 2015)

Go to Louisiana. We got plenty of hunters in Arkansas.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kevbo, I would ask what kind of experience you are looking for. While I have never been to LA, it is no secret that there is a plethora of waterfowl there. One problem is that a lot of the marsh is private so you pretty much have to hunt WMA's and they have some wild restrictions that vary. Of course if you are going guided on private land then you won't have that problem.


----------



## wray912 (Jun 1, 2015)

just because everybody that goes to ark shoot mallards doesnt mean thats all there is...


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

i will probably go on a guided hunt it Louisiana and if I decide to go to Arkie I will do both guided and self guided. I "know a guy that knows a guy" with pit leases. I agree there are more than just mallards in Arkie but the majority of Hunter will kill more mallards then other spices. I have nothing against mallards, I would love to shoot some but I really want to cross a few birds off the ol bucket list. Drake pintail, blue wing teal and drake widgon


----------



## wray912 (Jun 1, 2015)

we killed gaddys greenwings spoonies pins mallards woodducks wigeon and a ringer in one hunt on public land and were killin em like that till we left


----------



## jdgator (Jun 1, 2015)

Your best chance for limits of mallards is Arkansas after the first split. There are no mallards but plenty of teal and divers in the Louisiana marshes. Keep that in mind when deciding.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2015)

Kansas, SD,ND.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Kansas, SD,ND.



I will be going to either ND or Kansas come fall.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jun 1, 2015)

Kansas best hunting I have ever done


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2015)

I was at Fort Riley for four years and I killed Mallards and more Mallards. Geese, and about every other kind of duck you wanted to kill except a wood duck.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 1, 2015)

Okeechobee Fl for me. 6-7 hours from Savannah, cheap, no guides needed (Although the Airboat guys can get you out were the outboards cant if the water is real low). The fishing can be good. And always fun.

But between Ark and La I would probably pick La with no scientific reasoning behind it. I guess Id just rather be in more swamps and coastal fishing?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Okeechobee Fl for me. 6-7 hours from Savannah, cheap, no guides needed (Although the Airboat guys can get you out were the outboards cant if the water is real low). The fishing can be good. And always fun.
> 
> But between Ark and La I would probably pick La with no scientific reasoning behind it. I guess Id just rather be in more swamps and coastal fishing?


You see many surface drive rigs down there?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

What all spices do you kill on the big O? Also ND, SD and Kansas are farther than I am wanting to travel this upcoming year. I feel there is every bit as good of hunting in the miss delta and arki flyways if you hunt in the right places.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> What all spices do you kill on the big O? Also ND, SD and Kansas are farther than I am wanting to travel this upcoming year. I feel there is every bit as good of hunting in the miss delta and arki flyways of you hunt in the right places.



When did you hunt Kansas? Arkansas and Mississippi are in the Mississippi Flyway. Kansas is in the Mississippi and the central Flyway.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2015)

U.S. Flyways


----------



## chase870 (Jun 1, 2015)

Canada I'll take ya for 2,000.00 for a week


----------



## scottyd917 (Jun 1, 2015)

Plenty of mallards in the marsh. Also plenty of all the ducks on your bucket list. Also, there is plenty of public marsh to hunt if you have a boat. Plus flooded timber less than an hour away from the public marsh. Plus all the open water you want less than an hour from the marsh. You can hunt the marsh and kill pintails, teal, widgeon, and greys all day, then drive an hour and kill nothing but mallards and woodies and greys the next, then drive an hour to a lake the next day and kill your limit of pintails and canvasbacks, and finish your overall limit with mallards and teal or divers, whichever you prefer. ALL PUBLIC.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scotty do you hunt public land down there or do you lease?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 1, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You see many surface drive rigs down there?



I see them but not in huge numbers. I only get to hunt there one or two weekends a year some years. Probably more outboards and airboats.


----------



## scottyd917 (Jun 1, 2015)

80% public, 20% private. I edited my post, and went a little more in depth just to give you a better idea



kevbo3333 said:


> Scotty do you hunt public land down there or do you lease?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 1, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> What all spices do you kill on the big O?



Were mostly limit on ringers, teal, and mottles. But with my dad and his boat, we dont push out too far in the flats where there are usually a more options. Shallower water = easier food. Plus I travel down so he doesnt scout alone ahead of season these days too much. But we usually still awlays limit. we will get there in early afternoon and find a spot with ducks then fish or go get lunch till hunt time.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jun 1, 2015)

It really depends on the year.  Some years, they seemed to blow through Arkansas as fast as they could.  Other years they hung up in Arkansas and wouldn't head south.  

There is a lot of public land in Louisiana, but you should hunt during the week to avoid the insanity.  South of I-10, the hunting west of the Basin (out where they grow rice) is generally better with the exception of Venice, which is phenomenal.  I hunted out of Larose for 6 years (between the Mississippi and the Basin) and shot more ducks than most, but it wasn't in the same league as the hunting around Intercoast City.  Unfortunately, the marshes around Intercoastal City are all old money leases that NEVER need members.   I also love Sabine NWR.  You could get a guided hunt out of Hackberry on the weekend and Wednesday and hit Sabine on your own the rest of the time to cut costs a bit.

Either way you'll have a blast, so just flip a coin.

Nate


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I need to pick my dates but can't decide if I should go first half or after January. 

Would a outboard survive running Sabine or would you recommend a mud motor?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 1, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I need to pick my dates but can't decide if I should go first half or after January.
> 
> Would a outboard survive running Sabine or would you recommend a mud motor?



Crap shoot as far as dates if I was planning. I would go later in season so I can read the reports before hand. Thats another reason I like south Fl. For the most part its a destination, not a fly by.


----------



## across the river (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's my two cents.  I know nothing about your background or the background of anyone in your group, but I am assuming that none of you have any real experience hunting out of state.   If that is the case, pay the money and hire a reputable guide.  Having never been to any of these places it is going to take you a couple of days minimum to even begin to get your bearings on most public land, and if you are going on a three or four day trip that doesn't leave you a lot of time.  As far as when to go, it is always a gamble setting dates months out.  No one knows what the weather is going to be like (there or North of there)on the dates you book, so pick them and cross you fingers.  If I had a group going that had never ben before, I would book a field hunt on a rice field, flooded corn, etc…, in mid-December.  Whether you book it in Arkansas or NE Louisiana isn't going to make any real difference.  Just cross you fingers and hope the migration and weather corporate on the days you have booked.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 1, 2015)

what he said...


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jun 1, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I need to pick my dates but can't decide if I should go first half or after January.
> 
> Would a outboard survive running Sabine or would you recommend a mud motor?



http://www.fws.gov/swlarefugecomplex/pdf/SWLAVirtualHuntBrochure2014.pdf

I'd recommend a mudmotor.  A little outboard can get back in there most of the time, but I have had to pole for miles due to low water when a GD could have chugged right along.  A push pole is non-negotionable.  Also note that motors can only be used in designated areas.  Once you are back in the marsh, you have to pole or use a trolling motor.  The refuge is open for hunting on Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday, so my initial suggestion wasn't accurate.  If you are familiar with hunting tidal marsh and can read a map, you can find ducks.  If you are not familiar with hunting tidal marsh, don't try to learn on your vacation.  You'll tear up everything you own.  I'd recommend coming in the first split or the first half of second split.  The ducks get smart in late January.  You can still get a lot of birds, but the hunting is tougher.

Nate


----------



## hrstille (Jun 1, 2015)

Louisiana


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 2, 2015)

Louisiana.


----------



## waddler (Jun 2, 2015)

There are a lot of ducks in Arkansas and Louisiana. On any given day on the best producing lease in the area, you can draw a complete blank. Once I shot a blind one day where  3 of us killed 17 before we ran out of shells. The next entire week all the pits on the 2000 acres drew a blank.

Going west with a limited time slot is simply a crap shoot.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 3, 2015)

I've killed a mess of wood ducks in Louisiana.


----------



## andyparm (Jun 3, 2015)

SE Louisiana during the first split is the way to go. Gadwall, teal, and divers everywhere with the occasional pintail and wigeon. There's plenty of public land, but I would get a guide so you're not trying to learn on the fly your first time out. Do a hunt/fish combo and you'll be hooked for life. Hands down the best trout and red fish fishing on the planet. 

Now having said all that, I've never hunted west of the basin and have heard the duck hunting in the marsh and rice fields is second to none if you're looking for variety that includes pintails and wigeons. I'm getting a little too fired up for the season already...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am ready to take a voyage!


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 3, 2015)

So, that New boat is really beginning to give you the "ITCHY" finger!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> So, that New boat is really beginning to give you the "ITCHY" finger!!!!



I stay ready to go but I am a little more ready now that I have the right equipment.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 3, 2015)

Do any of you recommend a guide in LA? And I have already been thinking of a blast and cast!!!! I love fishing almost as much as hunting!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 5, 2015)

You know its all about the time you go. I grew up in Vicksburg Mississippi. We duck hunted every chance we got  and when we could we deer hunted.  Some times the ducks were just not in town. Weather, Pressure up north, food supply were and always are a factor.  When I first came( Stationed at FT Stewart )to Georgia I would go back home and hunt every chance I got. I would fly out of Savannah and Fly into Jackson MS on any given weekend. I had a Buddy I went to school with that owned a parts store in Vicksburg. He and I had hunted the delta for years. He was my key. I would call  him mid week and if he had ducks I flew and if not I hunted around Savannah. You can not pick a date and tell yourself you are going to hunt and for sure kill ducks.  If you are going to try to do this you better go to the stop point and hunt. That means south LA. I have been to Arky in duck season and done well one day and the next everything froze up and the ducks went south. You take a big chance and can spend allot of money and not kill any ducks. That is why I say LA with a proven Guide is your best chance. Good Luck.


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 5, 2015)

They Don't Call Him The "kILLER" for Nothing!!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been to both killed mallards and specks in Arkansas and killed lots if Cans in LA. I seen a lot more birds in Arkansas and there's just something almost historic to me about the timber in AR, but I like killing mixed bags so I would pick LA. "Catahoula Louisiana where dreams come true"


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 6, 2015)

Depends on the year, the weather and ducks.  Both can be great experiences or busts.  I went to Louisiana last year and Arky the year before.  Thinking of one of Mis states this year.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Depends on the year, the weather and ducks.  Both can be great experiences or busts.  I went to Louisiana last year and Arky the year before.  Thinking of one of Mis states this year.


The Mississippi Delta can be great. Good Luck!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

I used to hunt around Jonesboro ark. We would lease a pit or pits for the season. We would call the farmer when we were looking to go out and check conditions and # of ducks. I'm self employed so my schedule was flexible. Still there were trips where we'd strike out but most times we'd kill ducks. There's a lot of different species that fly through N ark


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 19, 2015)

I decided on Venice, we are hunting the opening weekend of the second split. Hopefully the birds will be pretty responsive after the 13 day break. We're doing two blast n cast and a third morning hunt before we head home. I hope to make this an annual trip.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 19, 2015)

Did you book with a guide?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes we are going out with guides. I would not try to navigate the river delta by myself. I'm going out with two different guides to see which outfit I like better. Which ever one I like better will be the one we go out with next time we go down there.


----------

